# BMW San Diego Jacket Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

BMW's new San Diego jacket combines an old-school distressed look with state of the art materials and NP armor. Tune in to find out how it held up over 2 seasons!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg_H7Dlb6cQ

-MKL


----------

